# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  فعال کردن یک پنجره

## Mohammad_Mnt

من توی برنامه ام ممکنه 10 تا فرم باز باشه . یه لیست از فرم های باز را درست کردم . ولی نمی دونم چه طور میشه یه فرم را فعال کرد به صورتی که بیاد جلوی همه ی فرم های دیگه قرار بگیره ! این متد هم کار نمی ده :

FORMS&#91;3&#93;.ACTIVATE

----------


## Afshinpour

محمد جان توی آپشن مخصوص به فرمها میدونی که به هر فرمی (در حقیقت به پنجره اون) میتونی یک اسم بدی ( Name )  اگر این کار رو نکنی دیفالت فاکس پرو همه رو Form1 میگذاره. 

اگر پنجره هات اسم های متفاوت داشته باشن و به قول معروف توی پنجره اصلی اجرا هم شده باشن و روی اسکرین باشن خیلی راحت با دستور Acti wind  میان جلو.

من بعد از مراسم دوباره میام  تو سایت فعلا خدا حافظ

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

علی جون عالی بود ! خیلی خوب کار کرد ( اشکال از خودم هم بود )  :wink:  :D

----------

